# album music qui ne synchronise pas sur ipod



## fabrice 59 (2 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir a tous,

Un ptit mystere pour moi, non résolu malgré mes recherches.
Un Album de musique fraichement téléchargé, gravé via Itunes pour en faire une sauvegarde, mais celui ci ne veut pas se synchroniser sur mon ipod shuffle...
J'essaie avec un autre album, ça marche, je recommence avec mon album en utilisant la meme procedure, re-echec.
L'album est bien dans le dossier itunes music, il est au bon format, mais quel est donc que ce probleme ???
Merci a ceux qui peuvent m'aider.


----------



## fabrice 59 (3 Novembre 2010)

y a t il quelqu'un pour m'aider a resoudre ce probleme ?
Je recapitule au cas ou je n'aurais pas ete clair :
il m'est impossible de synchroniser 12 fichiers MP3 sur mon shuffle, ceux ci sont pourtant lisibles sur Itunes, et j'ai pu les graver. j'ai effacé, ré-importé depuis le cd de sauvegarde, rien n'y fait. J'ai consolider, toujours rien. help !!!
Merci encore !


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2010)

Hello.

Une idée, en passant : vérifier tout les tags, Artiste de l'album, Artiste de l'album pour le tri, Album pour le tri, fait partie d'une compilation, etc ... bref tout,
car si ça se trouve l'album est bien synchronisé, mais avec de fausses infos.


----------



## fabrice 59 (4 Novembre 2010)

Que s'est il passé ? j'ai fini par le synchroniser... en l'effacant (une seconde fois) de mon imac, en le re important, et là : miracle...
Bizarre, j'ai du passer a coté de quelquechose. 
Merci de votre aide


----------

